# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Radio Live Reefforum

## Vitor Pestana

Olá Camaradas.

Podem ouvir a emissão experimental da radio reeforum em directo:

*Quem não consegue ouvir tem de instalar o plugin*, ir a http://reefforum.listen2myradio.com/ e carregar o plugin desta forma como está no desenho:



Façam os vossos testes e comentem.

Pestana

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Camaradas.
> 
> Podem ouvir a emissão experimental da radio reeforum em directo:
> 
> http://reefforum.listen2myradio.com/
> 
> Façam os vossos teste e comentem.
> 
> Pestana


Olá Vitor.

Já testei com 3 browsers diferentes e não consegui ouvir nada, está constantemente a carregar a página, não sei se é só do meu PC, ou se é preciso algum plug-in.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pestana.

Eu consegui ouvir parece-me fixe e dar para aquilo que o forum pretende.



Um abraço Rogerio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu deveria ouvir Ben Harper?

Mauricio

----------


## Nuno Oliveira

tudo ok.
cumps

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Neste momento tenho uma lista de musicas a passar, na qual está presente Ben Harper.

Miguel, deve faltar-te algum plugin, na pagina da radio tens lá a resolução de problemas.

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Palestra de Machado de Sousa sobre a interacção dos phosfatos no AR.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Neste momento tenho uma lista de musicas a passar, na qual está presente Ben Harper.
> 
> Pestana


 :Olá: Está lá????....é dos discos pedidos????....olhe eu quero ouvir Gabriela Cillmi Nothing Good About Me - e é pr'ó meu amigo Júlio...e depois para mim quero ouvir Satisfaction dos "Pedras Rolantes" "brigadinho" e saudinha...gosto muito d'ouvir esta rádio durante a jorna, ouço sempre...faz-me muita companhia....

 :yb624:  :yb624: , não resisti... :SbSourire: 

Sim já ouvi, mas então como é que vai funcionar esta coisa, sempre dá para fazer actividade on line?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

O sistema está testado e a funcionar, funciona com qualquer tipo de ficheiro audio e voz em tempo real (conferencias MSN) apenas tenho que arranjar uma forma de fazer uma conferencia a 3.

Um ponto importante seria colocar um leitor de streaming directamente no forum ou num topico à semelhança do que tenho no meu blog, desta forma quem ouviria a rádio em directo seria sem sombra de duvidas atravês do RF e poderiamos saber ao certo quantas pessoas estão ligadas a ouvir a emissão.

O formato seria 1 vez por semana à Quartas, das 22h00 ás 24h00.

Nome da Rubrica À CONVERSA COM... (O CONVIDADO DA SEMANA).

Como já disse atrás será necessário a inscrição dos membros num tópico aberto para o efeito afim de realizarem as questões ao convidado em directo nesse determinado dia, não são apenas questões, pode ficar à conversa até a duvida se dissipar.

Pestana

----------


## João Magano

> Nome da Rubrica À CONVERSA COM... .


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Vitor Pestana   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Obrigado Magano, mas não posso ser convidado de mim proprio!

Agora a sério, já tenho o primeiro convidado, estou apenas a tratar da logistica, e estou a pensar fazer o primeiro Reefforum Live para Quarta 19/06/2008 das 22h00 às 24h00.

Também estava a pensar em convidar "camones", se o Juca puxa-se uns cordelinhos até se podia ter cá o Borneman... o ceu é o limite.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Obrigado Magano, mas não posso ser convidado de mim proprio!
> 
> Agora a sério, já tenho o primeiro convidado, estou apenas a tratar da logistica, e estou a pensar fazer o primeiro Reefforum Live para Quarta 19/06/2008 das 22h00 às 24h00.
> 
> Também estava a pensar em convidar "camones", se o Juca puxa-se uns cordelinhos até se podia ter cá o Borneman... o ceu é o limite.
> 
> Pestana


 :Olá: Viva
Tu não podes ser convidado de ti mesmo, mas então nesse caso alguém que o possa fazer entrevista-te a ti, é só trocar o microfones ou de lugar...
Quanto a "camones", que tal um de origem Indiana...não... :yb668: não é o Indiana Jones :SbSourire:  e esse também não é de origem Indiana..., mas sim o Sanjay Joshi...que é membro do Reefforum e aparecia com o nome de utilizador Spookypora e de hoje em diante passará a surgir com o nome de utilizador Sanjay Joshi. Hoje respondeu-me a dar-nos autorização para traduzir e publicar artigos dele aqui no fórum condicionado a que obtenhamos autorização prévia das revistas ou sites onde publicou os seus artigos. Neste momento já tenho há umas duas semanas um artigo do Sanjay Joshi traduzido e pronto a publicar mas agora tenho de ter autorização da reeforg (se não me enganei) e assim fica por enquanto guardado no "baú" que temos cá na área de trabalho da Administração/Moderação. 




> Sanjay Joshi  				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true);  				 			
>  			 			Convidado V. I. P
> 
>  
> 
> 				Data de entrada: 25-10-07
>  				Local: USA
>  				 				 					Comentários: 0 				
> 
> ...


No caso da Radio Live Reefforum, não serão necessárias autorizações a não ser do próprio Sanjay Joshi...que tal, queres que o contacte nesse sentido, ou queres contactá-lo tu, afinal até é um membro do nosso fórum. Ficam as sugestões.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim, mas temos de fazer a 1ª emissão a fim de se ter a certeza da funcionalidade total do sistema... isto dos directos é complicado.

Começou hoje, e quem esteve a ouvir a emissão com alguns cortes e à mistura ainda teve direito a 2 cromos a falar ao mesmo tempo, um aqui e outro lá.

Funciona e diz quem ouve que a qualidade é boa.

Pensa na ideia da janela com o leitor streaming "embebido" num topico ou no proprio forum, tenho o codigo a bombar em pleno e podes ve-lo a funcionar no meu blog.
Desta maneira prendemos literalmente as pessoas a esta casa... apenas membros registados poderiam ouvir a emissão como é obvio.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Procedi ao contacto com o Sanjay Joshi relativamente a um artigo dele que já traduzi e aguarda autorização da Reefs.org que é a dententora dos direitos de autor, para a podermos publicar, e recebi a resposta abaixo a que respondi e aproveitei para lhe apresentar a ideia da entrevista na Rádio Live Reefforum 




> Pedro:
>  Great, so you already translated one of them. !!  Once you get permission then you can post it for everyone, until then you can keep it in the member area. I have no problem if you translate them all... that way more people can read them.
> 
> Send me the translated version on this email address. Its my direct email and the one that I check all the time. Its also faster to get a response from me on this address.
> sanjay.





> Hi Sanjay
> Here's the article in Portuguese with questions ans answers as well. Enjoy:-)
> This is the base text presently waiting for permission to publish, which as you know I asked to Reefs.org. It is now kept in 5 posts at our private work area, so only Administration/Moderation has access (5 members), and if we get the permission, it will then be prepared in HTML and published in a specific page that will be placed in our articles area with a link to the discussion thread which also has a link to the article, in fact it is via the discussion thread that we announce every new article that I translate.
> Incidentally we would like to open an area for you like we have to Anthony Calfo, which in your case will be ASK SANJAY JOSHI....so that members can address questions to which you will answer whenever you get the time and fill like to, would you like and agree to have such area?
> Also our member and team fellow, Vitor Pestana, is now launching a Reefforum Live Radio, and the first broadcast is planned for June the 19th between 22:00 and 24:00 GMT time, so would you grant Reefforum.net the honour of being interviewed in this new media now being launched? I do not know if Vitor Pestana already contacted you for this purpose and it would not have to be exactly in the first broadcasting session, but it sure would be a hit :-), well what say you?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Pedro Nuno Ferreira
> www.reefforum.net
> ...


...obviamente que aqui não coloco o artigo porque ainda não temos a autorização da Reefs.org e também não seria o local correcto.... :yb665:  :SbSourire: ...
e agora, vamos aguardar e ver o que nos responde.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boa!

Gostaria de fazer uma emissão experimental para dia 12/06/2008 das 22h00 às 24h00.

Para tal gostaria da disponibilidade de 2 pessoas para conferencia e de muitas outras para ouvirem a emissão dando o seu feedback neste tópico.

Será necessário a instalação do SKYPE.

Quem participa terá de adicionar ao SKIPE o contacto _reefforum_ e possuir um microfone.

Façam a inscrissão neste mesmo tópico.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Reefforum: Skipe instalado ?
Mauricio: OK

Reefforum: Contato adicionado ?
Mauricio: OK

Reefforum: Microfone ?
Mauricio: OK

Reefforum: Horário 22:00hs (Lisboa) reservado?
Mauricio: Horário 19:00hs (Brasilia) OK

Reefforum: Todos os sistemas checados
Mauricio: OK, pronto pra participar como ouvinte.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Já adicionei o contacto reefforum e apareceu-me flipedesigner e mauricio.foz....ok espero não me ter enganado...logo se verá quando emissão for para o ar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

:Smile:  

tava em testes, ouviste alguma coisa!

----------


## Filipe Simões

EspetaculO!

tive a ouvir agora um bocadinho, parece-me impecavel!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
O som é de facto muito bom, a música também e o locutor tem voz radiofónica. A meu pedido Já passou Led Zepplin.... :SbSourire:  :SbOk3: . Experimentem, uma rádio constrói-se, a nossa rádio está a nascer, venham ouvir o que todos podemos construir, façam parte, é por nós, pelo recife, o mundo marinho, para todos nós, para o recife, para a evolução da cultura, do conhecimento, rádio é cultura, é especial.
Entrem para sessão de conversa que também em acesso aos ficheiros de musica que estou a mandar para lá..(ainda pega fogo o Skype com tanto byte a passar :yb665:   :SbSourire:  )

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Não sei o que se passa, mas ao entrar no topico, já começei a ouvir a radio... abri uma segunda janela e acessei o reefforum.listen2myradio, e agora estou ouvindo em eco......toca um depois toca o outro.....deve ser bruxaria....


Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Não sei o que se passa, mas ao entrar no topico, já começei a ouvir a radio... abri uma segunda janela e acessei o reefforum.listen2myradio, e agora estou ouvindo em eco......toca um depois toca o outro.....deve ser bruxaria....
> 
> 
> Mauricio


Mauricio...isso não é bruxaria , é o Hal 9000 que te quer apanhar...e está a tentar confundir-te...afasta-te do computador já antes que seja tarde demais... :SbSourire:  :SbOk3: 

Ok...sugeria o seguinte:
Re-inicia o computador que possivelmente poderá corrigir essa situação. Ontem tive problemas em correr este tópico porque por razão que desconheço, ficaram alojados nos ficheiros temporários, dois códigos que entravam em conflito. Depois de desligar o computador, esses códigos foram apagados pela rotina que o navegador tem nesse sentido, e o problema desapareceu

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Mauricio.

Isso acontece quando se tem 2 leitores a funcionar ao mesmo tempo, ou se ouve pela pagina do tópico, ou pela pagina do leitor.

Vamos ver se o Juca mete um leitor de streaming no forum afim de evitar estes bugs.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Hoje estive a ouvir a _Radio ReefForum_ durante um bom bocado, ouve-se bem o som é bastante nitido e é uma experiência engraçada, diferente !

Problemas encontrei 2:

- Sempre que abro a _Radio ReefForum_ pela primeira vez, o iexplorer dá um erro encerra automáticamente, á segunda já não acontece  :Admirado:  

- O eco, o eco é como o Vitor já explicou, é por ter 2 players em simultâneo, se só usarmos o player da própria página já não temos eco, ou então se quisermos usar outro player basta reduzir ao minimo o som do player da página.

Muito bom, hoje não pude participar na conversa porque não estava sozinho na sala, mas foram várias as vezes que tive vontade de intervir.

----------


## João Magano

Imperdoável ... esqueci-me de mencionar os animadores de serviço  :HaEbouriffe: :

*Pedro Vicente* e *Vitor Pestana* (este último ouvi dizer que ultimamente não quer outra coisa  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: ).

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá amigo Pestana.
Não sei se o Rogério ouvio o apelo...eu ouvi. ( 12;42H)
Parabens está 5*****
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Jorge.

Sim ouvi o apelo do companheiro Pestana ,tenho que ir comprar o que ele pediu. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Hoje repeti o mesmo processo executado ontem, entrei no topico e depois na radio. Nenhum erro, nada de som pelo topico e somente pela radio. E falando em radio, desliquei o radio do escritorio. A radio Reefforum estava demais!

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Trago boas noticias...do Sanjay Joshi




> Hi Sanjay
> Here's the article in Portuguese with questions ans answers as well. Enjoy:-)





> >>Thanks.








> Incidentally we would like to open an area for you like we have to Anthony Calfo, which in your case will be ASK SANJAY JOSHI....so that members can address questions to which you will answer whenever you get the time and fill like to, would you like and agree to have such area?





> >> OK, but do not be offended if you do not get answers right away.  My time is tight, and I can't spend a lot of time on the boards answering questions especially ones where the answers are easily available with a simple search.








> Also our member and team fellow, Vitor Pestana, is now launching a Reefforum Live Radio, and the first broadcast is planned for June the 19th between 22:00 and 24:00 GMT time, so would you grant Reefforum.net the honour of being interviewed in this new media now being launched? I do not know if Vitor Pestana already contacted you for this purpose and it would not have to be exactly in the first broadcasting session, but it sure would be a hit :-), well what say you?


 



> >> I'll be happy to do an interview. No Victor has not contacted me yet. I am going out of town on June 19th - June 22nd. Is this a live event ? or recorded ?  
> 
> Regards,
> 
>  Sanjay.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bom, seria exelente.

Mas na minha opinião deveriamos esperar e fazer primeiro alguns directos afim e ter-mos mais calo nestas andanças e depois fazer estas entrevistas mais "conceituadas".

Não é uma questão de medo, porque até já não tenho idade para isso, mas sim uma questão de segurança e imagem, acho preferivel esperar mais um pouco e ter a máxima certeza que o que estamos a fazer está mesmo bem feito dando uma imagem positiva e inovadora e segurança a todos os outros foruns parceiros, de uma forma outra seremos sempre os pioneiros nestas andanças.

Para quem quiser entrar hoje no directo pode faze-lo, basta ter o SKYPE e adicionar o membro *reefforum*

Claro está que quem participa terá de ter um microfone.

A todos os outros que escolhem não participar sugiro que oiçam a emissão por aqui: LIVE REEFFORUM
Estou por aqui até à 00h00.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite.
A experiência correu mt bem  :Pracima:  
É uma iniciativa que ganhou um adepto.
Só é necessário um bocado mais de divulgação junto dos membros do Fórum para que tenha mais aceitação.

Abraço e Parabéns ao Vitor Pestana e aos restantes membros do RF que interviram nesta iniciativa.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Força Vitor, a coisa está a ganhar forma,bom ensaio geral .É só mesmo ir ganhando rodagem que depois desliza.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom, seria exelente.
> 
> Mas na minha opinião deveriamos esperar e fazer primeiro alguns directos afim e ter-mos mais calo nestas andanças e depois fazer estas entrevistas mais "conceituadas".
> 
> Não é uma questão de medo, porque até já não tenho idade para isso, mas sim uma questão de segurança e imagem, acho preferivel esperar mais um pouco e ter a máxima certeza que o que estamos a fazer está mesmo bem feito dando uma imagem positiva e inovadora e segurança a todos os outros foruns parceiros, de uma forma outra seremos sempre os pioneiros nestas andanças.
> 
> Para quem quiser entrar hoje no directo pode faze-lo, basta ter o SKYPE e adicionar o membro *reefforum*
> 
> Claro está que quem participa terá de ter um microfone.
> ...


 :Olá: Viva
Não é de válvulas  :yb665: mas gostei muito de ter participado, foi muito agradável e foi só uma sessão experimental, quando for em pleno então é que vai ser. Tal como falamos, vamos aprendendo e ganhando experiência e assim evoluir positivamente. Fiquei de responder ao Sanjay Joshi e é isso mesmo que lhe explicarei, ou seja, vamos fazer algumas emissões para ganhar experiência, para nos "afinarmos" e depois entramos em contacto com ele, combinamos tudo e "vamos para o ar".
Precisa-se de um icon para o elo (=link) da LIVE REEFFORUM, aceitam-se sugestões. Não pode ter mais de 100 pixels. Que tal este 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Por mim fica.

Queria aproveitar para informar a malta que já temos o link da Radio directamente na pagina de entrada para não andarem a perder tempo à procura:



Pestana

----------


## LuisFilipe

Boas Victor

em primeiro lugar parabéns pela iniciativa que penso ter todas as condições para ter sucesso.
em segundo lugar para quando as próximas emissões experimentais ? vão ter um horário defenido ?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boas Victor
> 
> em primeiro lugar parabéns pela iniciativa que penso ter todas as condições para ter sucesso.
> em segundo lugar para quando as próximas emissões experimentais ? vão ter um horário defenido ?


Não existe um horário defenido, a rádio terá de ir ao encontro dos convidados mediante a sua disponibilidade.

Quando marcar-mos o primeiro programa live será mostrado no ARTIGO DA SEMANA em letras garrafais informando do dia e da hora, entretando estamos a fazer emissões practicamente diárias a titulo experimental debatendo os mais variados assuntos, é uma questão das pessoas estarem atentas à rádio.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde,
Também gostei do icon para a rádio.
Se o lobby do petróleo funcionasse tão bem como o do Vitor Pestana tinhamos a gasoleo a 1,42/L. Ou será isso que temos? 
Abraço.
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Amigos.

É com o maior prazer que vos informo da presença do Machado De Sousa na proxima Quarta Feira dia 18/06/2008 às 22h00 em directo na LIVE REEFFORUM

Desta forma estão abertas 10 inscrissões aos membros do forúm afim de colocarem as suas perguntas.

Preferencialmente a LIVE REEFFORUM dará prioridade aos participantes que escolherem participar em directo, em qualquer altura o inscrito pode interromper a questão tal e qual uma conversa pessoal normalissima.

Os inscritos devem manifestar a sua vontade de participar colocando a sua disponibilidade e a questão neste mesmo tópico desta forma:

"Quero participar no Live Reefforum.

A minha questão:" ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...

Desta forma não irá haver perguntas repetidas.

Perguntas como:

*"Queres adoptar mais um filho?"*

*"Alugas-me um quarto na tua garagem?"* 

Não serão aceites... :HaEbouriffe:  

As inscrissões terminam este Domingo às 24h00, dando algum tempo ao intrevistado para preparar as sua palestra.

Aos restantes membros basta ouvirem a emissão.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Quero participar no Live Reefforum:
Minha questão é:
1 -Machado, o que voce faz, se é que faz, para se prevenir de infestações e pragas do tipo Red Bug? Se voce já passou por isso o que fez para sanar o caso ou o que faria se acontecesse?
2 -Ja pensou em tambem reproduzir invertebrados vageis, (os que se tem capacidade de locomoção) como camarões?

Mauricio

----------


## João Castelo

Vitor,

O meu obrigado e parabens por esta excelente iniciativa.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Vitor,
> 
> O meu obrigado e parabens por esta excelente iniciativa.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Olá João.

E que tal uma pergunta ao Machado de Sousa em directo?

Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pestana.

Também gostava de participar no Live Reefforum:
 perguntas:

-Quantos anos tinha quando começou neste hobby e que aquario era?

-Qual foi o maior desafio da sua vida que já teve neste hobby?

-O que o levou a fazer um coralfram numa garagem?

-Quando entra na sua coralfram e olha para aquilo tudo o que sente ,realizado ou satisfeito por ter conseguido realizar o seu sonho?

-O que pensa do metodo de Balling? 

-O que pensa da aqua natural?


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Aproveito para deixar também algumas questões.

1- Qual a co-relação entre os elementos traço e a coloração dos corais?

2- Qual as vantagens de um refugio com macroalgas na exportação de nutrientes?

3- Agua natural ou Salinada?

Pestana

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu aproveito para deixar uma sugestao, que tal como quando um user esta online no seu perfil aparece a luz verde, quando a radio esta a transmitir, em directo ou diferido, poderia estar um indicador de que a mesma estava ONLINE.

Para o Machado de Sousa, eis que tenho perguntas simples:

Quais no seu entender sao os grandes mitos da aquariofilia marinha?

Que iniciativas gostaria de ver por parte dos Aquaristas do Forum e no geral?

Qual a musica que gostaria de ouvir hoje?

O que achou do Life A Board do reefforum no mar vermelho, podia contar-nos um pouco da experiencia?

Um abraco a todo o auditorio da RADIO ANEMONA ...

Parabens Pestana, isto ta a ficar bonito, forza!

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Victor

e que tal gravar a intervista como Podcast, para aqueles que não têm hipotese de a ouvir em directo?

aqui fica mais uma sugestão :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Ruben.

No futuro as emissões mais antigas iram ficar registadas em Podcast.

Se ouvires a rádio neste momento está a passar a emissão de ontem.

A rádio funciona 24h, quem não pode ouvir a emissão em directo no dia estipulado, pode ouvi-la nos dias seguintes, no mesmo local.

Pestana

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá pessoal!
Antes de mais agradeço ao Vitor Pestana por se ter lembrado de mim para a inauguração desta rádio que dá os primeiros passos.  Para que esta emissão experimental não se reduza a um programa de perguntas e respostas pre-cozinhadas, proponho que os participantes possam interromper, contrapôr ou colocar questões que lhes ocorram na altura, tal como acontece numa conversa entre amigos do vício. 

*Atenção*: as questões terão que ser colocadas em português, para não baralharem o meu italiano...

Até quarta-feira,

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas a todos.Só hoje comecei a ouvir a radio.Eu estou a usar o AMAROCK para o Linux.Esta com muito boa qualidade
Parabens

----------


## Rafael Flor

estou a ouvir e é pena nao poder entrar 
continuem assim  :Pracima:  
 :SbRequin2:

----------


## Nelson Pena

boa iniciativa.
é sempre um prazer ouvir quem sabe.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá a todos.

Gostei muito! Parabéns pela excelente iniciativa.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Hugo Coelho

Boa noite gostei de ouvir e para mim e uma iniciativa muito boa.

Parabens.

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Foi muito bom !

Obrigado Machado de Sousa e Vitor Pestana.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Mais um para 'parabenizar' o programa!
De facto torna-se um programa agradável de ouvir.

Forte abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Os meu parabéns ao reefforum por existir neste pais pequeno mas grandioso ,está aqui uma ideia que pode vir a dar no futuro grandes lições basta não deixar morrer mais esta. :Palmas:  


Adorei ouvir o Machado de Sousa e da sua expriencia neste hobby com alma e coração, :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

o vitor, a rádio e o reeforum que só ficou a ganhar, estão de parabéns.
eu propunha duas emissões semanais uma com um convidado e outra por exemplo a divulgação e sua discussão dos diferentes aquários existentes no forum ou então por temas. (quando se justificasse e consoante a disponibilidade claro)
abraço, gostei bastante da emissão.
Ricardo Ferreira

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Camaradas

Quero agradecer a todos os intervenientes na emissão oficial da live reefforum, aos participantes e ouvintes.

A rádio vais estar em DIRECTO no ar várias vezes por semanas, basta para isso entrar no SKIPE e participar.

Vou tentar saber a viabilidade de colocar um icon na pagina principal do forum que informe os membros que a radio está no AR.

Agora o mais importante.

Todas as ideias são bem vindas, usem este topico para propor ideias, temas, etc, etc.

A Rádio é de nós para todos nós, usem e abusem dela.

Pestana

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Espectaculo, muitos parabens, estou a ouvir a Radio Live Reeforum, é possivel ouvie agora a entrevista do Machado de Sousa?
Um Abraço

----------


## LuisFilipe

Olá Victor

cadê noticias sobre a radioreefforum

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim, em principio esta quarta feira às 22h00, irei fazer uma emissão sobre DIY com o Pedro Vicente e todos os outros que pretendam entrar na conversa.

Para participar na rádio basta instalar o SKYPE e adicionar o membro REEFFORUM.

Estou apenas à espera da colocação do baner a anunciar o evento.

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Muitos parabéns... É uma ideia genial!
Gostei muito da entrevista com o Machado de Sousa

Um abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Companheiros,

Como já devem ter reparado no banner em cima, esta Quarta Feira vamos ter à conversa o amigo Pedro Vicente que nos vais falar um pouco sobre os seus DIYs.

Claro está que quem quiser participar na emissão será benvindo.

Basta possuir um micro, instalar o SKYPE e adicionar o membro REEFFORUM.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Até Já...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Quando é que será possível ouvir em diferido o programa com 'Pedro Vicente' ?
Grato pela atenção

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nelson Pena

ya amigo vitor.
tambem nao tive oportunidade.
se poderes dar instruções como ouvir em diferido era porreiro.

----------


## Pedro Pinheiro

Boa tarde,

Mesmo a conversa tendo durado até a 1 hora da manhã consegui ouvir grande parte dela (não tivesse a internet sempre a cair e seria ainda melhor...). Achei muito interessante toda a conversa e adorei o conceito! 

Parabéns ao Vitor Pestana pela ideia e a todos os intervenientes! Daqui a 15 dias estou novamente ligado :P

Cumprimentos,
Pedro Pinheiro

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos.

A emissão de ontem vai estar no ar durante os proximos dias, basta aceder ao link da rádio (existe um na página de entrada do lado esquerdo em baixo) para ouvir o diferido.

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

queria perguntar se é possivel meter as gravações da radio em mp3.... pra fazer o download!???

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Ricardo.

Estamos a tratar disso, neste momento o problema é que cada ficheiro de emissão tem cerca de 200 mbps o que torna o download do podcast um pouco demorado.

Vou tentar encontrar um software que faça alguma compressão, e em breve darei noticias.

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

por mim.... não tem problema nenhum serem 200 megas.... hoje em dia.... a net´s são cada vez mais rapidas.......

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

É com o maior prazer que anuncio a participação de João Cotter director da revista BIOAQUARIA na próxima Terça Feira às 22h00 na Live Reefforum.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Nelson Pena

Mais um grande nome Vitor.Obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos

Começa hoje às 22h00 com o convidado João Cotter.

Pestana

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boa musica   :yb624:   :yb624:  estou a espera  de mais um excelente fim de noite aqui no reefforum

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> boa musica    estou a espera  de mais um excelente fim de noite aqui no reefforum


Olá a todos.

Devido à baixa audiencia, eu e o João Cotter decidimos adiar a emissão.

Isto deve-se ao facto da divulgação da emissão não ter sido atempadamente colocada no banner (problemas com o "Hall 9000").

Vou dando noticias.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Pinheiro

Boa noite,

Essa baixa audiência até veio por bem!  :yb665:   Pelo menos para mim... estava interessado em ouvir a conversa mas como há exame de Anatomia amanhã... não dava. :yb668:   Assim, já vou poder ouvir numa próxima data.  :Pracima:  

Ainda vai haver conversa com o membro "ramirezi" amanhã? (posso estar equivocado...  :Admirado:  )

Espero noticias!  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Pedro Pinheiro

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Viva

O emissão com o Rui Alves está "marcada" para a próxima semana, isto claro se os problemas com o "Hall 9000" foram ultrapassados até à próxima 2ª Feira, caso contrário a emissão fica sem efeito.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Pinheiro

> Viva
> 
> O emissão com o Rui Alves está "marcada" para a próxima semana, isto claro se os problemas com o "Hall 9000" foram ultrapassados até à próxima 2ª Feira, caso contrário a emissão fica sem efeito.
> 
> Pestana


Boa noite,

Esperemos então que os problemas sejam facilmente ultrapassados para se poder continuar com esta excelente iniciativa  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Pedro Pinheiro

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos

Tal como já tive oportunidade de informar o Julio, também vos passo a informação.

Existe um erro no banner, não será o João Cotter, mas sim o Rui Alves e não é dia 29, mas sim dia 30.

Por esta razão não esperem pela emissão de hoje, mas sim amanhã.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

Rui Alves?
Um conhecido de  longa data...
 :Wink:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Rui Alves?
> Um conhecido de  longa data...


Olá Antonio.

Estás à vontade para entrares em linha e falares em directo.

Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Camaradas,

Começa hoje às 22h00, até já.

Pestana

----------


## CelsoBastos

Grande rádio!

Já estou a escuta  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Prates

oi,

Não estou a conseguir ouvir... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> oi,
> 
> Não estou a conseguir ouvir...


Clica em "Media Player" na pagina da radio para instalares o plugin.

Pestana

----------


## Luís Simões

Olá a todos,
À muito que não vinha ao fórum.

Hoje fiquei surpreendido com esta novidade, por isso quero aqui deixar os meus parabéns por esta iniciativa. :SbOk:  

Saudações

 Luís Simões

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas,
Ontem tive a oportunidade de ouvir a entrevista com o Rui Alves, e gostava de dizer que é uma iniciativa espectacular, acho que se consegue tirar melhor as duvidas de esta maneira do que em escrita no topico, as vezes por aborrecer escrever, mas nem so, as vezes conversa puxa conversa e acaba se por exclarecer muitas coisas, a partecipaçao dos membros é fundamental para isto, os que nao tiveram oportunidade de ouvir a "emisao" de ontem o Vitor fez um "apelo" a todos os membros para participar para que se possa continuar com a radio, da minha parte vou comprar um micro pa poder participar, apesar de se poder participar colocando a mensagem neste topico e o Vitor encarrega se de fazer a pergunta a pessoa convidada, por isso nao ha motivo de vergonha, se nao gostarem de dar a vos deem as vossas letras.  :Coradoeolhos:  
Apelo ( apesar de nao ser "ninguem" para o fazer) a todos os membros que participem, isto e muito bom para todos nos e sem ela a radio (pelo o que percebi, corrige me se tiver enganado)nao continua, e principalmente aprende se muita coisa acreditem.
Se por acaso disse alguma coisa que esteja errado digam.
Vitor nao sei se iniciativa e apenas tua mas PARABENS por esta espectacular iniciativa. :Palmas:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Anthony.

Este tipo de rádio ao contrário das rádios apenas de musica necessitam de participação dos ouvintes para viver, ou seja torna-se complicado convidar alguém com a garantia de participação por parte dos membros do fórum e depois não haver participação activa a nível de perguntas. Todos gostam acham bem a iniciativa, mas poucos participam.

Antes de mais, quero salientar que este projecto é do fórum para o fórum, ou seja é de todos nós e se não formos capazes de cuidar-mos da nossa própria casa, ninguém irá cuidar dela por nós.

É difícil de compreender como é possível ter cerca de 50 ou 60 membros registados online no fórum e ter apenas 19 ouvintes na emissão, e como é obvio desses 19 ouvintes a participação activa é quase nula.

Na minha opinião penso que para este tipo de participação o melhor formato seja o Podcast, ou seja uma entrevista gravada sem se ter oportunidade de intervenção e pode ser ouvida a qualquer hora.

Deixo o apelo, se quiserem que o projecto avance e seja um exemplo para o mundo e possamos ter convidados de renome neste tipo de projecto UNICO NO MUNDO, todos tem de fazer a sua parte em prol do desenvolvimento do fórum e do hobbie, ou seja comprar um micro e participar, é tão simples como isto.

Tal como disse depende de todos nós e não apenas de mim.

Pensem nisso.

Disse.

Pestana

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E como é que nso metes a falar a algum topico ou manda se uma Mp para ti... como é?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> E como é que nso metes a falar a algum topico ou manda se uma Mp para ti... como é?



Olá Anthony.

Peço desculpa mas não conpreendi a tua mensagem, podes explicar melhor?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony.
> 
> Peço desculpa mas não conpreendi a tua mensagem, podes explicar melhor?


Boas Vitor 
tava a perguntar como é que agente fala em directo  temos que te dizer alguma coisa, ha algum topico para se "candidatar" etc...
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Essa informação encontra-se neste mesmo topico, e em todas as emissões informo os ouvintes de como podem participar.

Basta instalar o SKYPE e adicionar o membro reefforum.

Voi-lá, mais simples que isto não sei.

Pestana

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

ok Vitor nao tinha lido o topico todo.
Obrigado pela resposta

E venha la a proxima entrevista  :SbOk5:  

 :SbOk3:

----------

